# Water Change Out



## Bmax (May 15, 2016)

I'm looking to do a 100% change out and am asking if this is adviseable...I've been doing regular changes @ 30% every 2 weeks and a canister clean outs every other month. The main reason I'm asking is because I salted the tank per the calculation (it's not a salt water tank btw) and am wondering as to potential side effects. With my setup I'm removing water and adding at the same time and at a slow rate. It's a 180gal and this evolution should take an hour, an intensive scrub of the gravel and tank sides will take place whilst this occurs. The thought is to completely renew the water and remove sediment. I've used a tank vac with the last sediment clean up and plan to repeat the process...any thoughts?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

As long as the new water is chlorine free, similar temp and PH not a problem... I would suggest 75% changes over a few days or week to make it less stressful.

If you shock the filter media (temp, PH, chlorine) you are starting over with a new cycle.


----------



## Bmax (May 15, 2016)

Thank you! Ok, I will go ahead then and do a thorough scrub with a 45 min change out soon (tomorrow) and then do 2 more changes @ the same rate next week...



Ægir said:


> As long as the new water is chlorine free, similar temp and PH not a problem... I would suggest 75% changes over a few days or week to make it less stressful.
> 
> If you shock the filter media (temp, PH, chlorine) you are starting over with a new cycle.


----------

